# Money is no object - Steve Potts buildout!



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi VRC'ers,

I'm looking to buildup this Potts. Wife says sell the SUV, so money is no object. I'd love to get some help from the community for this dream bike of mine. I will be riding it, but I'd like to stay vintage as possible. If you have have anything that fits and want to get rid of, please pm me. Or if you have any suggestions? So far, this is what I'm thinking:

front derail: xt
rear derail: xt 7 spd
shifters: xt 7 spd thumbies
brakes:WTB Speedmaster
brake levers: Paul's cnc 1st gen
cranks: Cook Bros dog bones
pedals: Suntour XC Beartrap
hubs: Phil wood 140mm tandem rear and front or WTB Grease Guard 
headset:Have Suntour XC Grease Guard, looking for Cris King Grease Guard
rims: Araya RM20's
bars: Specialized WTB Dirt Drops, but having problems fitting into stem
grips:Grab On
seatpost:?
seat:Brooks


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nice. you can fit drop bars on that stem (there is a 25.4 version), but that stem is designed for flat bars. The rest of the build looks pretty good although I wouldnt pick the Paul and Cook's stuff, personally. And maybe some XC Pro or XC Compe pedals over the Bear Traps.

Is that a Commando in the background?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Now we know who got Vinnie's old SP.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Also check this thread for inspiration.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=262480


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, thanks for the quick reply FB. What were you thinking for cranks - TA, XC, or XT maybe? levers - XT or Magura?

Yes, it is a Commando.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm more impressed with the Commando. Did you pay more than $300 for your wife's wedding ring?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

don't take this the wrong way

I hate you


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh Hollister,

You don't need to hate him. That Commando is too small for him. It's up for trade or sale perhaps.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

That frame has cantilever brake bosses, so you will not be able to use WTB Speedmaster roller cam brakes (if you could even find any).

The components were always speced for each customer. However, the mid 80s Pottses were usually speced with Specialized cranks until Specialized no longer made them. After that, most people used Shimano M730 and M732 components, while others preferred Suntour XC Pro components since they used the WTB Grease Guard system.

What year was this frame created?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> What year was this frame created?


'93


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

For a 93 frame you should use either Shimano XTR M900 or Suntour XC Pro components.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> For a 93 frame you should use either Shimano XTR M900 or Suntour XC Pro components.


+1, but with the following totally biased parts pick (and because they are plentiful and easy to find).

front derail: xt
rear derail: xt 7 spd
shifters: xt 7 spd thumbies
brakes: Dia-Compe 986 or Ritchey Logic
brake levers: Dia-Compe SS-5 or Ritchey Logic
cranks: Ritchey Logic or Specialized forged
pedals: use what _you _like to ride with clipless or not.
hubs: Phil wood 140mm tandem rear and front or WTB Grease Guard - if you can find'em. 
headset:Have Suntour XC Grease Guard, looking for Cris King Grease Guard (just go with the Suntour)
rims: Araya RM20's or Specialized GX23 or Ritchey Vantage
bars: Drops won't work well with your stem. Go with a flat bar that has a lot of back sweep - Salsa has some.
grips:Grab On - the new Grab-Ons are horrible compared to the old ones. Go with a set of WTB original trail grips - still available.
seatpost: Ritchey Logic or Suntour XC
seat: Brooks

Money is no object is fine if the parts ye seek are available and you're anxious to take it on a maiden voyage. And if money is no object, you might want to see about a long-term fix for that chainsuck gouge.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Retro MB said:


> For a 93 frame you should use either Shimano XTR M900 or Suntour XC Pro components.


I'd do a mix. XC Pro cranks XTR for the rest. That is how my CCR is build out and I think it looks nice. Oh yea, I'd use WTB GG hubs too.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Mike. You should get that chainsuck looked at/fixed and do a repaint.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I agree with Mike. You should get that chainsuck looked at/fixed and do a repaint.


And have the brake mounts relocated to the proper roller-cam position while we're at it.


----------



## fastkatanaboy (Oct 9, 2008)

It looks like you have some nice vintage Kleins in your collection.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Newsboy!

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> Newsboy!
> 
> Carsten


His collection is like yours. Kleins, Merlins, blue Potts.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> blue Potts.


2nd place


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

look! A Klein with slicks!

jealous re: the Potts. And that stem. Whoo! Stem envy here....


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Is that an Iver Johnson truss frame?
Now that's really vintage

Very Nice:thumbsup:



leissler said:


>


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

someone's selling a set of RM20s on ebay right now but the back one's got a dent.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice outing, Biff.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

leissler said:


> Hi VRC'ers,
> 
> I'm looking to buildup this Potts. Wife says sell the SUV, so money is no object. I'd love to get some help from the community for this dream bike of mine. I will be riding it, but I'd like to stay vintage as possible. If you have have anything that fits and want to get rid of, please pm me. Or if you have any suggestions? So far, this is what I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


What type of SUV do you have? If it's cool I'll trade you some WTB Speedmasters and Cook Bros dog bone cranks for it! 

Very nice frame!! Looks like you've got the right idea on parts, just make it a long term build and accumulate what you want and when the bike is back from the painter after Steve Potts repairs the chain-suck and then puts Roller-Cam mounts on there, you'll be able to feel out what you like and then you'll have your dream bike, or at least you'll have MY dream bike...


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I'm more impressed with the Commando. Did you pay more than $300 for your wife's wedding ring?


You caught me No, but it was vintage and inherited from my parents! And yes, the Commando is available for trade only. Ideally, it has to be something vintage pre early 90's and great condition and fit a 6 footer. Mines a bit small for me.

Regarding remounting the brakes, I was just at Oregon Manifest here in Portland. http://www.oregonmanifest.com/ I found one builder who hand milled custom Scissor Cams for his 12 lb Time Trial bike. They looked like the MRC Scissor Cams from the early 90s. I also talked to a few builders about remounting my brake mounts and a lot of them questioned that saying any new modern cantilever would blow a way a Rollercam.

Thanks for all the great advice here, and I'll post some pics here on progress. You know you are on the right forum when they know the year of your frame before even sharing the serial number:thumbsup: Another tough one is scorcher bars. Since this is a 93 Potts, why not match it with some Scorcher bars which also came out in 93? Anyone have a good line for those? Getting older and that long reach stem is going to be tough on the gizzard.


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

fastkatanaboy said:


> It looks like you have some nice vintage Kleins in your collection.


Yep, starting with Grandma's Klein. My grandma sent me tuition money in cash in the 80s and somehow I ended up with a brand new bright green Klein:nono:


----------



## leissler (Nov 19, 2006)

crconsulting said:


> Is that an Iver Johnson truss frame?
> Now that's really vintage
> Very Nice:thumbsup:


Thanks CRC! Wood grips and wheels, gas powered lamp, all original. Just trying to find a 28" tire that will hold air and will be a 100 year old rideable. Coming back into style though per posting from DJMuff http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=459356


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

leissler said:


> Regarding remounting the brakes, I was just at Oregon Manifest here in Portland. http://www.oregonmanifest.com/ I found one builder who hand milled custom Scissor Cams for his 12 lb Time Trial bike. They looked like the MRC Scissor Cams from the early 90s. I also talked to a few builders about remounting my brake mounts and a lot of them questioned that saying any new modern cantilever would blow a way a Rollercam.


Those builders obviously haven't put any time on a properly set up WTB Roller Cam.

There is only one person who should be relocating those brake mounts, should you decide to do it. If money is truly no object for you here...then you know who to contact about this.

He should also be able to tell you who the original (first) owner of the bike was. Though a couple of us here can tell you as well. Your bike didn't go unnoticed on eGay.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

leissler said:


> Getting older and that long reach stem is going to be tough on the gizzard.


A bar with lots of sweep will fix that. 

Did the bike originally come with roller-cams, or canti mounts? If it was originally canti, I'd say leave it alone.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> There is only one person who should be relocating those brake mounts, should you decide to do it. If money is truly no object for you here...then you know who to contact about this.


Someone needs to tell that person to update his blog. Last update was two years ago.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> A bar with lots of sweep will fix that.
> 
> Did the bike originally come with roller-cams, or canti mounts? If it was originally canti, I'd say leave it alone.


But money is no object! It would be way cooler with roller cams.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Someone needs to tell that person to update his blog. Last update was two years ago.


Not too consistent eh?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> But money is no object! It would be way cooler with roller cams.


i couldnt agree more  just some inspiration...










Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> i couldnt agree more  just some inspiration...
> 
> Carsten


Do you have some Ground Control or GC Extremes you could put on that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Do you have some Ground Control or GC Extremes you could put on that?


yes but i have too much respect for steve's work to bring anything specialized close to it. i know he didn't see it that strict but i just can't do it.

carsten


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Carsten said:


> yes but i have too much respect for steve's work to bring anything specialized close to it. i know he didn't see it that strict but i just can't do it.
> 
> carsten


WTB and Specialized actually did a lot of work together during that era. WTB designed the Ground Control and Jacquie actually came up with the name (with a little help from Pink Floyd). This was the case with other Specialized tires and parts as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ritchey tires then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> WTB and Specialized actually did a lot of work together during that era. WTB designed the Ground Control and Jacquie actually came up with the name (with a little help from Pink Floyd). This was the case with other Specialized tires and parts as well.


i know. it's just my personal feeling. specialized and potts have so contrary philosophies that it just doesn't jive for me. the tiogas are imho also better suited for the intended use of the bike.

carsten


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> WTB and Specialized actually did a lot of work together during that era. WTB designed the Ground Control and Jacquie actually came up with the name (with a little help from Pink Floyd). This was the case with other Specialized tires and parts as well.


Floyd? No. Bowie? Yes. Yes 90125? No. Thin White Duke? Yes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Z-Man said:


> Floyd? No. Bowie? Yes. Yes 90125? No. Thin White Duke? Yes.


woops. Yes, youre right. Not sure why I was thinking that. Doesnt even sound like them.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> WTB and Specialized actually did a lot of work together during that era. WTB designed the Ground Control and Jacquie actually came up with the name (with a little help from Pink Floyd). This was the case with other Specialized tires and parts as well.


Here's the WTB designed Ground Control on my Cunningham actually stamped by WTB

"Tire Designed By Wilderness Trail"

btw
It looks so lonely without those slo-releases


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> WTB and Specialized actually did a lot of work together during that era. WTB designed the Ground Control and Jacquie actually came up with the name (with a little help from Pink Floyd). This was the case with other Specialized tires and parts as well.


Bowie. I know where he could get a near NOS set of Ground Controls that I just happen to have in my posession


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*2 questions...*



crconsulting said:


> Here's the WTB designed Ground Control on my Cunningham actually stamped by WTB
> 
> 1) Can you post a pic of the 'Ham? I like ham...
> 
> ...


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Z-Man said:


> crconsulting said:
> 
> 
> > The last set of GCs I saw where so rotten you could slide them off the rim and read a paper through the side wall...
> ...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Z-Man said:


> crconsulting said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the WTB designed Ground Control on my Cunningham actually stamped by WTB
> ...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Z-Man said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE!!! Don't mention tires sliding off the rim around crconsulting, it's a sore subject.
> ...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Z-Man said:
> 
> 
> > Those tires are in pretty good condition but I don't put a lot of mileage on them to preserve them. If I really feel like taking the bike out, I'll usually change them out.
> ...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

again with the valve stem caps...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> crconsulting said:
> 
> 
> > -1 on the sonic interference! Nice pair of bikes though.
> ...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> again with the valve stem caps...


a valve cap for every bike, and a bike for every valve cap


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Ritchey tires then?


asking me? yep, that jives. 2.35 zmax tanwalls please. hunting since i got that bike but can't find them nos. and those who have them won't part...

carsten


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Carsten said:


> the tiogas are imho also better suited for the intended use of the bike.
> 
> carsten


What is the intended use?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> What is the intended use?


Keeping the rims off the ground


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

i hope you picked up that set of ritchey vantage rims and bullseye hubs that just went for like $90 on ebay.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Carsten said:


> asking me? yep, that jives. 2.35 zmax tanwalls please. hunting since i got that bike but can't find them nos. and those who have them won't part...


Do you have any tan wall tires to trade? I have couple of sets of the Ritchey 2.35 tires, and maybe willing to trade a set for something nice.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Keeping the rims off the ground


...and keeping the inner tubes from over-expanding when inflated. 

Carsten, just today I rode on a 2.35 Z Max with mold release powder still on it. :| Probably a little too new for your frame anyway, right? Is yours a real late one too?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> btw
> It looks so lonely without those slo-releases


I know this guy who's got some...

Nice tires! Yours are the only I've seen like that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> asking me? yep, that jives. 2.35 zmax tanwalls please. hunting since i got that bike but can't find them nos. and those who have them won't part...
> 
> carsten


Check your email dude.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Do you have any tan wall tires to trade? I have couple of sets of the Ritchey 2.35 tires, and maybe willing to trade a set for something nice.


email sent 

carsten


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> Someone needs to tell that person to update his blog. Last update was two years ago.


His website might be old, but that guy responded to emails in a heartbeat and his turn around time is likety split. 4 weeks for my new fork.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

How did this one finally end up?


----------

